# Unanswered Posts Link



## Jezlad

​
I've added an unanswered posts link to the navigation bar. You'll find it just above the new posts area.

This link finds and returns a list of every thread you have access to without any replies.

Obviously there's no obligation to use it but I hope some of the members will do so to improve the experience of others. In an ideal world every thread should be answered.

Unanswered Posts


----------



## WinZip

Nice idea Jezlad, I try to find uncommented threads when I get on so the new link on the nav bar is great. Just found JAMOBS BA plog that way and dropped a post on it. :victory:
Again, nice thinking.


----------



## Djinn24

Very nice.


----------



## Svartmetall

*posting from work*

I posted a reply in *Scathainn*'s excellent Codex Chaos Guard thread (which I'd missed, so good call on this one *Jez*), but with a reply now there's it's still showing in the 'Unanswered' list...

EDIT: nm, it's gone now.


----------



## Doelago

Nice idea!


----------



## Ultra111

Already using this, great idea.


----------



## Midge913

I am with everyone else! This is a fantastic idea!


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Excellent idea I say. No one likes to have their post/work viewed umpteen bazillion times with no response heh heh heh. It will make my job easier as I have a tendency to start with posts that have no replies and work my way from there. Hopefully this will see less orphaned posts!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Jezlad

Awesome job so far guys.

This seems to have worked out really well as theres been very few unanswered posts since I added this.

Infact, the unanswered posts dates are going further back as the latest ones are answered.


----------



## Djinn24

I have not been answering a ton of the older ones but try to get a couple, esp painting and project logs.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Eh, it opens the field so folks looking for help can get help from other folks who can. I'm not knowledgeable on a lot of fields but when I see one on there that I can help with, I pounce LOL! 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

This is a fantastic feature. 

I really thing the site is going from strength to strength lately. 

It's little things like this, the combat calculator and the new Wargames Figure Manufacturers sub forum, along with the return of a load of older posters eager to help as much as they can that's making Heresy so great.

Keep up the good work everyone :victory:


----------



## Lucio

Great idea! -runs off to answer new posts- Definitely will inspire me to post and make threads again. It is depressing to have a thread that no one replies to.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Lucio said:


> Great idea! -runs off to answer new posts- Definitely will inspire me to post and make threads again. It is depressing to have a thread that no one replies to.


It's the sole reason I replied to your thread


----------



## Jezlad

I've added this link back to the Navigation Bar.


----------



## Battman

Begining to answer the ones i can


----------

